# Funny Cube stories



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 18, 2008)

post ur funny cube stories here or little mishaps that have happened lately either funny or weird. I have two.

I was delivering newspapers like i do everyday and walking up the street i saw a car with part oif the license plate saying "OLL" and i almost immediately laughed lol. i know its pathetic 

I was talking to my mom the other day and she was talking about how my sister was leaving for her trip soon to Cuba, well she was talking kinda slow at the time so as SOON as i heard, Rebecca (my sister) leaves for Cube... My head IMMEDIATELY turned towards my mom and i was like WHAT?! lol. the cube sound got my attention


----------



## Lofty (Apr 18, 2008)

lol I see two topics on the forums...
As for funny stories I don't really have any...
I was cubing during a film on protecting the environment yesterday and I accidentally OHed at full speed making lots of noise, the TA just told me to stop I am glad he was nice about it...
I saw my friend hit himself in the face with the cube after a nasty lock-up...
I have been recognized as the kid who walks around with the cube before...
not very funny
Edit: *sarcasm* arrrrrghhh use the edit button! if you had as many posts as me you would know that! triple post ftw lol


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 19, 2008)

I was in class writing rough draft for a report. I got bored and decided to write and cube OH at the same time. I focused on the cube entirely and tried to write. When I looked at the paper, I had written down the notation for my OLL and PLL. The bad part was the teacher watched the entire event.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 20, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I was in class writing rough draft for a report. I got bored and decided to write and cube OH at the same time. I focused on the cube entirely and tried to write. When I looked at the paper, I had written down the notation for my OLL and PLL. The bad part was the teacher watched the entire event.



lol Teacher comes, whats this, "RUR'U'rR'U'r'?" and also "R2U'R'U'RURURU'R" IS THIS SOME NEW TYPE OF gAngSTa LANGUAGE.....
Mine is , once I made a transformers face on my cube and took a picture of it..... bad mistake, soon it was sent all around our year level. lol
yay got my new pb on camera, 20.89


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 20, 2008)

Teacher:
“We are having a visitor in class tomorrow, so put your cube away tomorrow. You can play with it the day after tomorrow.”

I memorized corners in 40 seconds. Did one cycle. Teacher asked me a question, I answered it. Then I finished at 2:20. This was a while ago. I can do easy part solutions fast with distractions, but not full solves.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 20, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > I was in class writing rough draft for a report. I got bored and decided to write and cube OH at the same time. I focused on the cube entirely and tried to write. When I looked at the paper, I had written down the notation for my OLL and PLL. The bad part was the teacher watched the entire event.
> ...



I erased all of the notation before anyone could see it.

Here's another one. I was cubing with my incredibly loose storebought cube on the bus. That one day my friend wore a miniskirt and sat next to me. Btw, she's a girl. I had a huge lock-up and the cube flew out of my hand. I guess it between her legs because she looked really ****ed when I snatched it back up.

Another one. I was solving during one of my French teacher's lessons. It was a bunch of review and she was trying to cram in an extra lesson in the last 5 minutes. I was solving and a huge pop sent pieces all over. 

One more. I was working in my art/tech class and finished my photoshop project early so I opened up a copy of jnet that I conveniently found on my USB drive. My teacher watched me take an entire average. I got a stern talking to about focusing in class and using time efficiently.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL awesome stories. the cube notation on the paper was the best though. was it an accident too? if so HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ewks (Apr 21, 2008)

This one is not actually funny and something that I think has happened to allmost everyone on this forum.
I was waiting for my math lesson to start in the corridor and I thought I could do some cubing as I was bored. Then some younger boys came to me and asked if I could solve the cube and they ofcourse wanted me to show them so I did. Today these same boys saw me in the corridors again and asked if I was the Rubik's cube girl and asked where my cube was. It's really annoying when people know you just as the rubik's cube girl.


----------



## brunson (Apr 21, 2008)

The one I shared with my family last week: Denver was my first competition and nerves took a toll, but PJK popped in one of his 3x3x3 solves, ran across the room to retrieve a piece, reassembled his cube, finished his solve and *still* beat my personal best by three seconds.

More practice. Maybe I'll be sub 20 by the next Denver competition.


----------



## Rama (Apr 21, 2008)

Last week I was cubing in front of school and someone noticed me solving the PLL part and he immediatly told me that a friend of his was faster then me.
So I asked him if his friends name was Joël van Noort (him first, because he lives near The Hague), then I asked ''Erik Akkersdijk?'', then ''Ron van Bruchem?''.
So after the name part I just handed out my cube to him and asked him if he had a timer and I got a 14.high solve and he was like ''nevermind, you are faster then him'' and I kept asking how fast he was and he answered with 35 seconds. 

And guys, what does 'ftw' mean?


----------



## MechaTech84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Best cubing story I have is not so much funny, just kinda cool.

I was in spanish class, and I'm timing myself for doing two cubes, one in each hand. Then my teacher decides to ask me a series of rapid fire questions, one after another, no pause in between. Without looking up, I answer each question right, and never lose a beat on cubing. The entire class was talking about it... Coolest part is this, I'm one of only 2 boys in my spanish class, and the other one never talks... (Well, another boy joined in, but this was before that.)

I'm slow too, I can't imagine if I was fast at OH. My best single non lucky for OH is currently 1:15.xy. For one in each hand it's like... 4:17.xy... I don't remember exactly, I have it written down somewhere... (mostly my one in each hand is so high because I am always trying to show off, and doing one, then the other is just not as cool...)


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2008)

Rama said:


> And guys, what does 'ftw' mean?



For The Win. Kind of like, "awesome"


----------



## wddglr (Apr 27, 2008)

the cube helps me get girls




seriously

lol


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 28, 2008)

Rama said:


> Last week I was cubing in front of school and someone noticed me solving the PLL part and he immediatly told me that a friend of his was faster then me.
> So I asked him if his friends name was Joël van Noort (him first, because he lives near The Hague), then I asked ''Erik Akkersdijk?'', then ''Ron van Bruchem?''.
> So after the name part I just handed out my cube to him and asked him if he had a timer and I got a 14.high solve and he was like ''nevermind, you are faster then him'' and I kept asking how fast he was and he answered with 35 seconds.
> 
> And guys, what does 'ftw' mean?



I got similar remarks from people. Except I solved in about 25 and their friend was like 1+ min.

A few days ago on the bus. This illiterate looking lady 40-50 years old (looks like a drug addict) (quite common in inner city Baltimore) saw me cubing OH on the bus. She said, "My brother used to solve this ****** in 10 seconds like 5 years ago." I asked who, and she couldn't remember. Then she started to ask stupid questions that I can't even understand.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2008)

wddglr said:


> the cube helps me get girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dude, same here! I have gotten so many numbers.



I was in a coffee house with a friend once. My cube popped and a corner went in her coffee. 


This is more tragic than anything. I know a CUBER who spells it as, Rubix. He said it sounds more like that, and looks better as Rubix.

I wanted to take his cube away from him forever.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 23, 2013)

A little while ago, while I was registering for my first competition, the system mistakenly identified me as another speedcuber, with my exact same first name and last name. Luckily, I realized this and sorted it out, but boy, was it strange! Out of the 124 people in the US with my name, one of them was also a speedcuber. Go figure.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2013)

So whatever happened to Eide? He still cubing or what?


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 23, 2013)

I had this really crazy POP the other day! It was quite explosive too!

But the really funny thing was how I didn't realise it had popped. All I felt was a completely out-of-the-blue, and incrdibly hard, blow in the front of my neck. A few seconds later I realised it was the damned cube which did it!!! LOL

(Not to mention that a large cloud of bits of vinyl sticker had landed all over the bed where I was cubing.)


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 27, 2013)

I wanted so practice BLD edges so I scrambled the cube with M, E and S moves with some x, y and z rotations inbetween. When I thought it was well scrambled, I looked down and saw a solved cube.


----------



## BoltKey (Jun 28, 2013)

A little weird thing just happened to me. I got identical both oll and pll in two consecutive solves, and the time was different only by 0.37 sec. What were the odds for something like THAT to happen?

EDIT: Wtf, this day is weirdly weird, I got 3 (yes, three) consecutive oll skips, just 6 solves after that coincidence with identical oll and pll, which got me my first sub 30 avg 5. WTF? Let's see what will follow...


----------



## Bh13 (Jun 28, 2013)

I did a hand scramble once that was all layers if a 3x3, and it was more than a 40 move scramble. When I finished scrambling I looked down and saw that only three edges were mis oriented.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 29, 2013)

BoltKey said:


> A little weird thing just happened to me. I got identical both oll and pll in two consecutive solves, and the time was different only by 0.37 sec. What were the odds for something like THAT to happen?
> 
> EDIT: Wtf, this day is weirdly weird, I got 3 (yes, three) consecutive oll skips, just 6 solves after that coincidence with identical oll and pll, which got me my first sub 30 avg 5. WTF? Let's see what will follow...



Lolwut?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 29, 2013)

BoltKey said:


> A little weird thing just happened to me. I got identical both oll and pll in two consecutive solves, and the time was different only by 0.37 sec. What were the odds for something like THAT to happen?
> 
> EDIT: Wtf, this day is weirdly weird, I got 3 (yes, three) consecutive oll skips, just 6 solves after that coincidence with identical oll and pll, which got me my first sub 30 avg 5. WTF? Let's see what will follow...



You don't do hand scrambles, do you?


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 29, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> I did a hand scramble once that was all layers if a 3x3, and it was more than a 40 move scramble. When I finished scrambling I looked down and saw that only three edges were mis oriented.



3 bad edges on 3x3x3? I call hax.


----------



## Apansy (Jul 5, 2013)

I was cubing on the toilet, and I got a big pop. Pieces flew everywhere and one went straight in between my legs *PLOP*. Not the best place to have a pop .


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 11, 2013)

I got my Wittwo today, and was doing some timed solves. On one solve, I got 6.66 seconds. My dad looked over and said that I must have made a deal with the devil to get that fast. I can't stop laughing.



Spoiler



No seriously, I can't stop. Help.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 11, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> I got my Wittwo today, and was doing some timed solves. On one solve, I got 6.66 seconds. My dad looked over and said that I must have made a deal with the devil to get that fast. I can't stop laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should have made a deal with Mats. Then you would've gotten a 5.55.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You should have made a deal with Mats. Then you would've gotten a 5.55.



Actually, (Funny story again), I also happened to get a 5.55 as well timing myself on the 2x2 XD


----------



## chimchu (Jul 11, 2013)

I almost killed someone because i was sick of hearing "haha, you know, when i was little *holds back laughter* you wont believe this but i used to peel the stickers off!" and, "I once got 3 sides!" for the 30th time. jk


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 11, 2013)

chimchu said:


> I almost killed someone because i was sick of hearing "haha, you know, when i was little *holds back laughter* you wont believe this but i used to peel the stickers off!" and, "I once got 3 sides!" for the 30th time. jk



Happens to me on nearly a daily basis. Luckily, all of my friends have learned to avoid those questions, lol.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You should have made a deal with Mats. Then you would've gotten a 5.55.


For me it's funny because 555 is the part number of a popular timer IC in electronics (I do electronics as well).


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 11, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> For me it's funny because 555 is the part number of a popular timer IC in electronics (I do electronics as well).



I do electronics too!


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 11, 2013)

chimchu said:


> I almost killed someone because i was sick of hearing "haha, you know, when i was little *holds back laughter* you wont believe this but i used to peel the stickers off!" and, "I once got 3 sides!" for the 30th time. jk



Wait, are you suggesting that I killed my friend? Because I can tell you that I definitely did NOT garrot him with twine and sewing needles and tie him to the toilet... Yes, the toilet, I didn't tie him there. Wait, where are you going?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 11, 2013)

I was in Science class and I was solving a 3x3 and the teacher took it away. A few seconds later I pulled out another 3x3, and she took it. After that I pulled out two more and started doing dual OH (one in each hand) and she let me do it, because she couldn't believe it. My left hand finished 6 seconds faster):


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I was in Science class and I was solving a 3x3 and the teacher took it away. A few seconds later I pulled out another 3x3, and she took it. After that I pulled out two more and started doing dual OH (one in each hand) and she let me do it, because she couldn't believe it. My left hand finished 6 seconds faster):



lol... that's awesome. My right hand sucks for OH though.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 12, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> lol... that's awesome. My right hand sucks for OH though.



Same here. For some reason, even though I'm right handed, I do OH better in my left hand.


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jul 12, 2013)

once someone in my class took my cube and started solving it. the teacher noticed and confiscated it and then asked if i had let them take my cube. i said no and they got detention. why do other people get in trouble cos i cube?


----------



## rj (Jul 14, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I was in Science class and I was solving a 3x3 and the teacher took it away. A few seconds later I pulled out another 3x3, and she took it. After that I pulled out two more and started doing dual OH (one in each hand) and she let me do it, because she couldn't believe it. My left hand finished 6 seconds faster):



How many 3x3s do you take to school?

and I, also have funny story.

I was cubing at a soccer game, and this girl says, "I have a friend who can solve that in 2 seconds. He took a class." I said, "I know 3 people that I could email and find out if that's true." She walked away. LOL!


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 18, 2013)

What three people are those?


----------



## rj (Jul 19, 2013)

Feliks, Erik, and 5Bld


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol. So I wanted to get a Weilong. I told my mom if I broke the WR with that cube, I could get paid about 1600 dollars. She asked how much it cost. $15. Oh that's not much. Good investment. So now I can get a Weilong.


----------



## rj (Jul 30, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. So I wanted to get a Weilong. I told my mom if I broke the WR with that cube, I could get paid about 1600 dollars. She asked how much it cost. $15. Oh that's not much. Good investment. So now I can get a Weilong.



Get a weilong at lightake or fasttech. I got mine at lightake for $7.20.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 30, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. So I wanted to get a Weilong. I told my mom if I broke the WR with that cube, I could get paid about 1600 dollars. She asked how much it cost. $15. Oh that's not much. Good investment. So now I can get a Weilong.



lol that's funny. Now go break WR!


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 31, 2013)

You ARE "TheNextFeliks" haha. Go and prove it!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 31, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> lol that's funny. Now go break WR!





Lchu613 said:


> You ARE "TheNextFeliks" haha. Go and prove it!



Lol. I'll try. Only have to drop average like 12 seconds.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 31, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. So I wanted to get a Weilong. I told my mom if I broke the WR with that cube, I could get paid about 1600 dollars. She asked how much it cost. $15. Oh that's not much. Good investment. So now I can get a Weilong.



Oh yeah, and if you don't already have a HuanYing, tell your mom that if you break the WR with that cube you also get paid 1600. Doubles your chances, right? You can break WR with either cube.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 31, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Oh yeah, and if you don't already have a HuanYing, tell your mom that if you break the WR with that cube you also get paid 1600. Doubles your chances, right? You can break WR with either cube.



Lol. No. I'm just going to get a Weilong.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 31, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. So I wanted to get a Weilong. I told my mom if I broke the WR with that cube, I could get paid about 1600 dollars. She asked how much it cost. $15. Oh that's not much. Good investment. So now I can get a Weilong.



This is almost like troll science.

HOW TO GET INFINITE MONEY:
Step 1: Acquire Weilong
Step 2: Learn how to solve it
Step 3: Break WR
Step 4: Acquire another Weilong
Step 5: repeat steps 3 and 4
Step 6: MONEY!


----------



## uniacto (Aug 1, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> This is almost like troll science.
> 
> HOW TO GET INFINITE MONEY:
> Step 1: Acquire Weilong
> ...



lol why would you need another weilong to break the wr


----------



## YddEd (Aug 1, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> This is almost like troll science.
> 
> HOW TO GET INFINITE MONEY:
> Step 1: Acquire Weilong
> ...


I wonder if they will have it keep going on... It's probably just once.
d0n't kn0 th0


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 1, 2013)

They don't have that much money I suspect


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 1, 2013)

uniacto said:


> lol why would you need another weilong to break the wr



The company said that if you break the WR with one of their cubes, they will give you $1600. Therefore, that cube has already been used to break the WR, and is no longer valid for their offer. So you need to get a different cube to break the WR in order to get the money again.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 1, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> The company said that if you break the WR with one of their cubes, they will give you $1600. Therefore, that cube has already been used to break the WR, and is no longer valid for their offer. So you need to get a different cube to break the WR in order to get the money again.



I don't see how using a MoYu WeiLong (for example) to break the WR would result in that WeiLong now becoming something other than still a MoYu cube which is still "one of their cubes". Though I think their offer probably only stands once.


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 2, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I don't see how using a MoYu WeiLong (for example) to break the WR would result in that WeiLong now becoming something other than still a MoYu cube which is still "one of their cubes". Though I think their offer probably only stands once.



It's improbable. That's why it's called troll science.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol. Ordered my Weilong. Yay! Now I just need to break the WR.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2013)

gl

just cheat and get a 4.41, make sure you use cube explorer beforehand to get the optimal solutation. i'm sure you can convice the delegate to pm you the scrambles the day before


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 2, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> gl
> 
> just cheat and get a 4.41, make sure you use cube explorer beforehand to get the optimal solutation. i'm sure you can convice the delegate to pm you the scrambles the day before



Lol. My sister suggested faking it too. Nah. I won't. I'll do it legit. Even though I only average 19. 
Deadline for goal: next comp.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 3, 2013)

That's not what you say, you say "I'll do it legit really easily because I already average sub-6"

Except for that bit about not faking it XD.


----------

